

Cyclomatic Method Complexity Is a Scam - hyperpape
http://silkandspinach.net/2014/08/20/cyclomatic-method-complexity-is-a-scam/

======
hyperpape
There seems to be a grain of truth in this, but what I'm really curious about
is if/how people have used cyclomatic complexity, and whether this is really a
problem.

At the moment, I think my company only has warnings for methods with
excessively high cyclomatic complexity. That's far less ambitious, and my gut
says it highlights methods that are too long, too convoluted, or too
unpredictable.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I've only ever used it to automatically highlight methods that are growing too
complex. Seems to work okay for that in my experience.

